# Removal of tail panel



## Dean (Mar 4, 2019)

Still looking for pointers on removing the tail panel from a 67 gto. Was planning on drilling out the spot welds but from the outside or inside?
Thanks


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I just did mine, but I also replaced the quarters, so I did it from the outside. 

My rule of thumb is drill on the side of the piece you are replacing. That way, you damage as little of the remaining metal as possible. 

This might be difficult with the tail panel, but you can always cut away the tail panel pieces that you are replacing to get better access to the spots.


----------

